# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  la pire des videos horreur innomable

## cendrillon

attention c est horrible le chiot est toujours en vie   ::  
http://horroristan.com/videos/146/insan ... nd-crushed

----------

oulalal faudrait faire retrouver cette P.....e c est comme ca quont a retrouver les tortionnaire du chien jetter d un bon.
je ne sais quo dire j

----------


## woofi

C'est quoi cette folle sadique ? :O On dirait un film d'horreur !
Mais le chien pq il ne bouge pas ?
Et ou ca se passe ?

----------


## woofi

J'avais pas vus a fin de a vidéo   Sale folle !

----------


## twiggy

> J'avais pas vus a fin de a vidéo   Sale folle !



je n' ai pas pu la regarder jusqu' au bout ...

----------


## tinybagheera

Le chien est muselé et drogué, on dirait. Une vraie sadique, cette ******

----------

oh mon dieu je peux pas regarder sa des que j'ai vue le feu sur lui j'ai arréter ! 

pourquoi les gens n'ont pas de coeur  

ont peut pas retrouver cette p***

----------


## Djermiko



----------


## MeelOH

Je lis vos commentaires, ça me suffit.

Putain mais c'est juste dégueulasse ! Je comprends pas, je comprends pas...   :|

----------


## woofi

Ca, c'est réellement du sadisme !  

Mais on sait ou ca se passe ? Et on ne peut vraiment rien faire ? 
(ex: la vidéo ou 3 jeunes balancent d'un pont un chien; ils ont été condamnés    )

----------


## Djermiko

ON LA VOIT BIEN ELLE EN +
je lui mettrais ses talons dans le C....

----------

qui a réussie a regarder toute la vidéo ?

----------


## Djermiko

C'est impossible,elle te retourne l'estomac des les premieres secondes

----------


## Djermiko

J'ai regardé en entier tu veux connaitre la suite?
cette s......... apres l'avoir enflammé l'etrangle avec son talon et avoir l'autre pied et ses 10 cm de talons elle lui donne des gros coups de pieds .

----------

oui c'était ma question merci 
en faite c'est une vrai sadique quoi en plus on voit assez bien sa tête !
pauvre loulou

----------


## Djermiko

http://horroristan.com/videos/164/do...-axe-and-knife

LA MEME PERSONNE A POSTE UNE AUTRE VIDEO 
apparement un chiot se fait tuer a coup de couteau 
J OSE PAS REGARDER 
IL FAUT SIGNALER

----------

oui c'est bien un chiot qui se fait tuer a coup de couteau c'est horrible  

pourquoi les humais sont comme sa

----------


## cathy rescue

ces quoi humains sa surement pas je veux pas regarder la vidéo .sa me retourne .je leur ferais pareille .la loie la dessus il y a du boulot si seulement la peine était plus forte pour nos animaux.....il praine plaisir a faire soufrir et praine leur pied pauvre c---

----------


## woofi

La 2ème vidéo elle est horrible 

Résumé : Une personne s'approche d'un chien attaché et lui enfonce un couteau de bouché 1 foi (un peu comme dans les films d'horreur). Evidemment le chien court et couine et pisse le sang puis s'écroule par terre. Enssuite la personne prend une hache et donne des coups au chien déjà mort.Ces trou du cu* rigolent.

C'est à peu près tout  On entend bien les gens parler mais je ne sais pas trop quelle langue c'est 

Si quelqun veut essayé d'entendre pour savoir ou ca peut se passer, au bout de 20sec on entend plus rien à part les gens parler (par contre on voit tjrs les images du chien par terre)

----------


## cheyenne

C'est n'importe quoi ce site de vidéos d'horreurs, il faudrait suprimer ces vidéos car si des gens les regarden, d'autres fous voudront en faire d'autres (et donc faire souffrir encore d'autres animaux) pour qu'on regarde leur vidéo.    ::  
N'est-il pas possible de faire intervenir une assoc ou la police ou autre pour retrouver l'auteur de la vidéo ? ça doit être possible car il faut s'inscrire pour afficher ces vidéos sur ce site ?????
Une pensée pour tous ces malchanceux qui ont eu l'effroyable malchance de croiser la route de ces fous tortionnaires

----------

Le droit pénal interdit la torture, mais bon, quel flic va se casser le cul pour deux pauvres chiots?
Triste à dire mais bon...

----------


## twiggy

> Le droit pénal interdit la torture, mais bon, quel flic va se casser le cul pour deux pauvres chiots?
> Triste à dire mais bon...


il existe un site cybercriminalité de la gendarmerie : je n'y rien trouve pour les animaux 

je pense que ca vaudrait la peine de signaler ces crimes

----------


## woofi

Oui en fait c'est bien un site avec des vidéos "choc"
Y'a même la rubrique "animal cruelty videos"
http://horroristan.com/category/animal-cruelty-videos

----------

Je vois un lieutenant au jour de l'an qui bosse sur la cybercriminalité, je lui en parlerai   .

----------


## twiggy

> Je vois un lieutenant au jour de l'an qui bosse sur la cybercriminalité, je lui en parlerai   .


merci je n'ai rien vu pour le signalement des actes criminels contre les animaux !

----------


## Scintilla

Nous ne pouvons rien faire contre ça ? Prevenir une association d'aide aux animaux ? J'ai pas eu le courage de regarder les vidéos, rien qu'a voir vos commentaires je comprend l'horreur de la chose :s

----------


## Djermiko

Rien a voir avec ça,mais il ya quelques années mon frere avait trouvé une buse blessée dans le jardin de mes parents ,il l'a emmené a la gendarmerie a 400metres de chez mes parents  (a 17ans il savait pas quoi faire) en + elle etait immense !!!
et bien les gendarmes lui ont ri au nez .

Tout ce qui n'est pas humain,avec paroles et cheveux ca les interesse pas.

----------


## Valy la parson

Quelle horreur !!! Je n'ai regardé que le début, la suite je ne préfère même pas...   :beurk:   ::

----------


## Coquelicot

Impossible de regarder plus de quelques secondes   

Mais quelle folie !!!

N'y a t il pas moyen de retrouver cette personne et de porter plainte ?

----------


## Djermiko

et de lui faire la même chose en passant

----------


## caro.caval

comprends pas comment on peut le faire, encore moins le filmer, et être fier de le montrer ...
monde de m....

----------


## Djermiko

FRANCHEMENT si les animaux pouvaient parler !

----------


## Valy la parson

J'ai regardé le vidéo de la 2ème vidéo, c'est tellement horrible...    ::   ::   ::  
Ces gens là ne méritent pas de vivre !!!   :grrr:

----------


## tinybagheera

> J'ai regardé le vidéo de la 2ème vidéo, c'est tellement horrible...      
> Ces gens là ne méritent pas de vivre !!!   :grrr:


Attention, ne souhaite pas aux bourreaux le sort des victimes...

----------

Bof, si. 

Bon sinon comme promis j'ai demandé à la personne de la soirée hier ce qu'on pouvait faire. 

Il m'a répondu que si le site était hébergé en France, il fallait écrire au procureur de la République pour demander de l'aide. 

Cependant, il ne m'a pas certifié que les autorités feraient vraiment attention à des animaux   .

----------


## twiggy

Pour info :

voici la petition pour le chien brulé au Mexique

http://rescue.forumactif.com/petitions- ... tm#5794674

----------


## Trib-Htek

OMG Oh my god) mais c'es quoi cette ***** j'y crois pas,et ça ose filmé ça,elle se prend pour qui?le chiot parait drogué et muselé,non,je n'ai pas pû la voir jusqu'à la fi,désolée,de voir ce corp brulé et..

----------


## cathy rescue

punaise j aurais pas du aller voire ces vidéo horrible on apelle sa des humains je pleure a chaude larmes sa cets la vie de tout les jours sa me dégoute le petit chien tuer aux couteaux et a coup de hache et cette c----e qui fini le chien bruler a coup de talon elle je la brule aussi  il bouge la téte quand méme pourquoi tant de haine de de souffrence sa me dégoute .  :beurk:  :beurk:  :grrr:  :grrr:

----------


## Kanelbulle

pas eu le courage de regarder vu vos commentaires. Mais il me semble qu'on peut signaler le site a 30 millions d'amis, Fondation BB, PETA notamment. Ca fait partie de leurs actions, meme si avec internet, le nombre d'horreurs qui circulent est impossible a controler. La au moins tout est sur le meme site.

----------


## Phyllis95

> Oui en fait c'est bien un site avec des vidéos "choc"
> Y'a même la rubrique "animal cruelty videos"
> http://horroristan.com/category/animal-cruelty-videos


C'est atroce, la 1ere vidéo est aussi de la même personne, et c'est vraiment insoutenable, ils mettent aussi le feu a un chien, sauf que celui là n'est pas drogué, il est parfaitement conscient et on peut entendre ses hurlements de detresse... 

En fait, je ne pense pas que la personne qui a mis la vidéo en ligne en soit l'auteur, je pense qu'elle s'amuse juste a mettre les vidéos qu'elle a vu...

----------


## twiggy

> pas eu le courage de regarder vu vos commentaires. Mais il me semble qu'on peut signaler le site a 30 millions d'amis, Fondation BB, PETA notamment. Ca fait partie de leurs actions, meme si avec internet, le nombre d'horreurs qui circulent est impossible a controler. La au moins tout est sur le meme site.


j' ai trouvé ces infos sur un topic de rescue mais je n' ai pas retrouvé le lien ( dsl )

néanmoins voici les adresses à qui vous pouvez signaler toutes les vidéos jugées enfreindre les lois :

si le site ou ces horreurs apparaissent est aux USA, vous pouvez le reporter sur ces liens :



http://www.ic3.gov/default.aspx

http://www.justice.gov/criminal/cybercr ... orting.htm

Si le site n'est pas aux USA, vous pouvez les reporter sur les liens ci-dessous, simultanément celui du FBI et celui d'Interpol

https://tips.fbi.gov/
http://www.interpol.int/public/mail/mail3.asp?id=info

----------


## snoopette

Je lis vos commentaires et je n'ose même pas regarder la vidéo!  
C'est vraiment une malade! Souvent les gens qui torturent des animaux innocents ont de gros problèmes psy!!! Cette tutuuuuuuut (je me censure sinon je serais vulgaire) est vraiment folle à lier!!!

----------


## lumineuse

Rien qu'a vous lire.. j'ai l'estomac noué. J'ai cliqué sur le premier lien du topic et de voir la chaussure de la "pouf" sur la tête du toutou je n'ai pas mis en lecture. Pas le courage... 
Si il y a une pétition ou quelque chose à faire tourner pour dénoncer, envoyez le moi. C'est tout ce que je pourrais faire mais si ca peut aider...

Le monde est peuplé d'humains sans cur et certainement sans âme...

----------


## Dacodac

Je n'ai pas osé regarder ces vidéos mais je ne doute pas de leur cruauté. Plus rien ne m'étonne venant de l'être humain. Et avec Internet ces dégénérés se font bien plaisir à montrer leurs "exploits" à tout le monde. Ce sont vraiment des psychopathes...

----------


## CHAVA

Mobilisons nous pour dénoncer ces atrocités !

----------


## Blandinette

Je ne regarde plus ce genre de vidéos. Cela ne m'apporte rien d'autre que la nausée et LA HAINE que je ne peux hélas retourner à personne... Autant se faire du mal à soi-même.
N'importe quel service de renseignements gouvernemental peut savoir qui a posté quoi aujourd'hui et pirater vos ordinateurs en toute tranquillité. Mais le bien d'autrui est loin de figurer parmi leurs priorités. Sinon il y a longtemps que ces saloperies auraient fini de sévir.
Je ne souhaite qu'une chose : que les petites âmes de ces innocents trouvent la paix... et l'oubli de la folie des Hommes.

----------


## vafile

visiblement les liens ont été fermé...

Est ce qu'ils auraient été interdit....? 

Cela dit je n ai jamais été aussi heureuse qu'un lien ne marche pas 
Des fois on se demande vraiment ou il manque un boulon.. 
Moi je lui ferai volontiers tous ce que vous avez décris  
j en reviens pas

----------


## sarghara

J'ai envie de vomir en lisant vos commentaires et n'ose même pas imaginer ce que vous avez vu.

Mais bonne nouvelle : j'ai cliqué sur les liens, fait des recherches avec mon navigateur, essaye en français et en anglais, ca retombe toujours sur la meme chose "403 forbidden"

Apparemment ce site de bargeots a été censuré

----------


## rombi

De toute façon, je n'aurai pas cherché à la voir; mais, ici, en France, on peut torturer plusieurs animaux dans une soirée pendant une vingtaine de minutes chacun puis les mettre à mort. Il ya des tas de gens qui ont payé pour le voir et qui crient de joie. Il parait que c'est de l'art, on appelle ça la tauromachie....

----------


## sarghara

En parlant de tauromachie.....
Avis tout a fait personnel, mais moi, ces photos me font sourire jusqu'aux oreilles


je ne sais si le "julio" pourra reprendre son métier de bourreau, mais il en gardera un souvenir cuisant...

vidéo:
http://www.bu2z.com/video/julio-aparici ... gorge.html

[center:14wodbg4]Julio Aparicio encorné par la gorge.


[/center:14wodbg4]

----------


## cathy rescue

ces béte a dire mes si cela arrivais plus souvent peux etre qu il refléchirais plus a ces atrositer de tuer pour faire plaisir aux gens ! la lui il ne ferais de mal aux taureaux fini la rigolade.je suis heureuse quand je vois sa !!!! je sais mais ces plus ford que moi ....tant pis pour lui!!!!!

----------

